# Still can't get it!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay I'm frustrated with myself. I STILL can't seem to get the "punching down" thing. I've tried every spot on all of my animals backs, tried just "tickling" them down the spine, tried to actually push it down some (but not hard of course) but I still can't get it. I can get Chase to do it but he's he only one. What can I be doing wrong? Does anyone have a video of someone doing this so that I can get an idea of what I might be doing wrong? I really want to be able to show my goats to their best advantage. ( I'm not showing until Spring )


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the same problem unfortunatly =\


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

From my experience some goats just wont do it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, then maybe that's the case with Lyric and Heidi and maybe for Orion. But Lyrae, I was told, has done it before. :scratch: Darn goats. :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

In my experience with showing many, many goats, both mine and other exhibitor's there have been 2 goats that have not set up, both bucks and both still won because they are very nice. Here is a video I just took for you, with a fuzzy Charity as my subject haha.



http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t37/ ... CF7695.flv


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That video helps me so much! I HAVE been doing it wrong. (where's the smiley that slaps itself) Thank you so much!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to be of assistance


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

you kinda have to figuere out each goats quirks too. i always tickly my animals right in front of their hi bones. Some doe you hve to scratch or tickle harder. Some animald (in adition to the tickle) you have to bring their front end up. by touching the belly at about their heart girl. You can improve the look of a dippy chine by tickleing in the middle of their belly as well.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay thanks for the tips!

So how's this?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Crissa she looks a lot better in that picture! i think youre getting it. Showing will really help you learn as well.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! I am planning to show her in the Spring after she kids. (haven't seen her in heat :scratch: ) I'm pretty excited! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is really pretty ...  .Crissa ....and that picture makes her look like........ she is a champion .. :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome.....Crissa...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Great teaching video. Now I understand how to get the goats set up for their pictures.


----------

